# Price estimate - 3.2 VR6 Supercharger - Good deal?



## 4pekatt (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey gang :thumbup:

Got a price estimate on a tuning job for my car. The '09 Passat 3.2 VR6. 
They'll do a Stage III supercharger with top overhaul and chain overhaul for 9990€

That includes a custom engine tune, custom DSG tune, replacing chains, overhauling the engine head, fitting a decompression plate and giving the car a whopping 400 horses. They claim 0-100's will be done in under 5 seconds. 

What do you reckon? No way I'm doing this myself, as I've previously managed to blow a 2.8 VR6 with a supercharger 
Bang for the buck? Yes, no?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

4pekatt said:


> Hey gang :thumbup:
> 
> Got a price estimate on a tuning job for my car. The '09 Passat 3.2 VR6.
> They'll do a Stage III supercharger with top overhaul and chain overhaul for 9990€
> ...


first mistake: supercharger. trust me. 10,000 + USD for 400hp that can't really be upgraded when you get bored? (cuz you will get bored within about a week)

I'll pass on that "deal".

go with turbo. then you will have bang for your buck:

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/catalog/MK4_R32_Turbo_Kits-47-1.html

grab a kit, but upgrade to a PTE or Garrett turbo. You'll have tons of upgrade-ability, way more controllable power, AND ITS WAY CHEAPER DOOD.

gluck.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> first mistake: supercharger. trust me. 10,000 + USD for 400hp that can't really be upgraded when you get bored? (cuz you will get bored within about a week)
> 
> I'll pass on that "deal".
> 
> ...


Don't mean the thread jack here.. sorry. 

Hey Rich- did you personally start with the CTS kit you linked? (I know now you run a JDL tubular manifold and Rothe SRI).. if so, what are your thoughts on it in terms of the manifold, core, plumbing, dp and overall quality? 

I'll be shopping around soon for the turbo components for my build and looking into buying things separately as opposed to a kit. Now that I think about it, buying a kit makes more sense since it comes with the plumbing (I don't fab, so I'd have to pay a welder) 

I'm all setup running a 3.2/2.8 on my 2.8 24v chassis. Would this kit with the R32 dp work on my 24v (non awd at the moment, but will swap in the future)? I'll be on a 24v 2.8 ECM so I figured I could plug 1 of the 02 bungs on the DP. 

TIA.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

You will get bored of the supercharger. I know, because it took me 6 months to regret buying one.
Go turbo, and be done with it.


----------



## 4pekatt (Sep 9, 2013)

Honest replies are gold, even though they don't speak my way 
Thanks guys. 

Putting boredom aside, I'm asking from a financial point of view - They will do the chains, they will overhaul the head, they will install, tune and test the engine and DSG.
The project is estimated to take at least a month from when they get the car. 

Turbo would be better, naturally, but the OEM-aspect I get with the supercharger is *invaluable* for me. All piping in the bay will be hidden, no visible charger, and the FMIC will be discrete and look like a radiator for the naked untrained eye.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Don't mean the thread jack here.. sorry.
> 
> Hey Rich- did you personally start with the CTS kit you linked? (I know now you run a JDL tubular manifold and Rothe SRI).. if so, what are your thoughts on it in terms of the manifold, core, plumbing, dp and overall quality?
> 
> ...


CTS is a great kit, but personally I would upgrade the turbo to something a little better..... I tend to spend money on the turbo and not cheap out because I want the best unit I can put there (longevity / reliability / performance reasons - helps me sleep at night). I originally started with a Kinetic kit, later I changed to the CTS manifold for a T4 flange and vband wg. I still have the CTS exhaust manifold if you want to take it off my hands.....

yes that kit will work on your 24v because the exhaust manifold ports / mountings are the same. however, the dp probably won't work, it's very different 24v vs r32


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> however, the dp probably won't work, it's very different 24v vs r32


In Europe the 24v/R32 DP is the same i assume. Both 4motion.
But this being a Passat 4Motion, a R32 DP might fit with some adjustments?


----------

